# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  كسسوارات

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


اكسسوارات اكتير بحبهم خاصه انه بيزيد الاناقه لو كان مرتب وبمحله 




بروش اكتير حلو
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



عقد بيطير العقل 



وهاي اسوارته للعقد اكتير مرتب وانيق 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




اكتير ناعم وحلو وستايل 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




بروش رائع وناعم وانيق للبدلات الرسميه يفضل على طقم ابيض ويكون الطقم ناعم ماعليها اكتير قصات مشان يبان البروش


هاد الخاتم اكتير بيلبقله 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



هاد لبروش اكتير حلو ؛ الشاطره الي تعرف كيف تلبسها وتلبقها على لبسها 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




هاد العقد اكتير حلو 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



هاد اكتير حلو وناعم 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



اسواره اكتير حلوه 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



اسواره ناعمه اكتير بيلبس مع الساعه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



اكتير جميل هل الخاتم ؛ الي بتلبسه ماتلبس شي تاني على ايدها لانه مكفي وموفي 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 


مجموعه بسيطه وخفيفه وقليله بس حبيتهم ؛ ويارب يعجبكم 

وأتمنى اعرف رائيكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

زوء يا بسبوستنا

يسلم ايديكي :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

وااااو
بجننوا

كلهم حلوين

----------


## شمعة امل

واو روعة
مشكوووووووووووووورة باريسيا

----------


## ريمي

SHKRAN KTER KTER 7LOATTTTTTT :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_زوء يا بسبوستنا

يسلم ايديكي
_


 يييييييييي يسلملي الزوء كله ؛ مايحرمنى ربي من ردودك الحلوه

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_وااااو

بجننوا 
كلهم حلوين 

_


 الاحلى طلتك ياوردتنى ؛ حبيبتي يدوم هل الطله

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_واو روعة
مشكوووووووووووووورة باريسيا
_


 لا شكر على واجب ياقلبي ؛ وصدقيني طلتك الاروع

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_SHKRAN KTER KTER 7LOATTTTTTT_


 العفو حبيبتي 
الاحلى طلتك حبوبه ؛ ياريته مايبله هل الطله

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
عن جد بجننو
مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

لا شكر على واجب حبيبت قلبي 
منورتيني ياعسلنى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اشي بطير العقل حلوة كتير يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

يسلم قلبك ؛ شكراً اكتير الك على مرورك وردك وطلتك

----------


## محمد العزام

ما شاء الله عليكي باريسيا 
حلوين كثير 
يسلموا ايديكي

----------


## زهره التوليب

كتييير حلوين بروس
تسلم الايادي

----------


## غسان

مين اكل التفاحه ..  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا باريسيا .. كثيييييييييير حلويين

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_ما شاء الله عليكي باريسيا 

حلوين كثير 
يسلموا ايديكي_


  :SnipeR (48):  مرسي الك 
يحلي ايامك ويجبر بخاطرك 
كل مره طل علينا ونورنى

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_كتييير حلوين بروس
تسلم الايادي
_


 الله يحلي ايامك وسنيك 
حبيبت قلبي مرسي الك  :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_


مين اكل التفاحه .. 

شكرا باريسيا .. كثيييييييييير حلويين
_


 :SnipeR (60): مابعرف ؟!

 :SnipeR (92): اله اذا بتفكرني انا الي اكلته قبل مابحطه هاد شي تاني !!!


العفو عيني ؛ الاحلى طلتك ومرورك على طول ضلك اعملها

----------

